# Kent Shotgun Shells?



## Duckhawk (Dec 9, 2009)

Do any of you guys shoot them? Are they any good? I see that the regular steel shell are pretty cheap, why is that?

3" shells are 12.99 a box for steel and other brands are $20-40 a box! Are they junk or what?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2009)

Duckhawk said:


> Do any of you guys shoot them? Are they any good? I see that the regular steel shell are pretty cheap, why is that?
> 
> 3" shells are 12.99 a box for steel and other brands are $20-40 a box! Are they junk or what?





It ain't the arrow, it's the Indian!!


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Dec 9, 2009)

Look at the ounce. Its a 1 1/8 ounce shot. So they are cheaper. I bought 2 boxes last year 3 inch 1 1/8 and they shoot just fine.


----------



## Da Butcher (Dec 9, 2009)

I like em


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 9, 2009)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> Look at the ounce. Its a 1 1/8 ounce shot. So they are cheaper. I bought 2 boxes last year 3 inch 1 1/8 and they shoot just fine.



you have different loads.  Kent Fasteel come in 2 or 3 different load combos, each of which varies in speed.  I shot em all last year and never had a problem.  its a good shell


----------



## Duckhawk (Dec 9, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> you have different loads.  Kent Fasteel come in 2 or 3 different load combos, each of which varies in speed.  I shot em all last year and never had a problem.  its a good shell



Thanks man for some positive info on the shells. Money is kinda tight so I belive this is what I will buy.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 9, 2009)

Duckhawk said:


> Thanks man for some positive info on the shells. Money is kinda tight some I belive this is what I will buy.



no problem bud.  i always shot 3'' #2's out of a mod. choke.  normally the fastest i could buy.  Kilt birds dead


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 9, 2009)

My goodness, didn't think I would see the day that we thought $13 a box is cheap.

Kent Faststeel 3" #3 shot is the cats meow for most of my duck hunting needs.


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 9, 2009)

Kent is all I shoot in 12 and 20ga.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 9, 2009)

Duckhawk said:


> Do any of you guys shoot them? Are they any good? I see that the regular steel shell are pretty cheap, why is that?
> 
> 3" shells are 12.99 a box for steel and other brands are $20-40 a box! Are they junk or what?



Where were these?


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 9, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Where were these?



thats what i paid for em last year.  BPS i think.


----------



## Duckhawk (Dec 9, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Where were these?



Bass pro shops has them, they also have some winchester same 3" 2's or 3's in 1 1/4 oz for 11.99 a box


----------



## Duckhawk (Dec 9, 2009)

Academy in Athens has the Winchester Xpert High Velocity 3" #2 shot 1 1/4oz for 12.79 a box


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Dec 9, 2009)

kent make the best steel loads for the money


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 9, 2009)

thats what i shoot by choice. good shell.


----------



## bigjon (Dec 9, 2009)

went to dicks on black friday and bought 16 boxes of the winchester expert 1550 fps for $150.  they sold them as a 4 pack case which was considered one box.  i got a twenty dollar gift card to dicks for spending over $100 dollars and a $15 dollar rebate on each of the four boxes.  the deal they had that day was buy on get one half off.  anyways  spent $150, minus the 60 in rebates and twenty dollar gift card which equates to $70 dollars for 16 boxes of three inch number 2's and bb's.  for 4.38 a box.  thats cheaper than lead.  if i would have been a member then i would have definately posted to help save the fellow waterfowler any way i can.  but the answer to your question is a big yell heah on the kents


----------



## 8pointduck (Dec 9, 2009)

What they have said.....Kent makes good stuff


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Dec 9, 2009)

I love kent they are much better than xperts in my opinion but ill shoot anything to tell you the truth! Im not in to all of that 40 dollar a box heavier than lead stuff......I just cant shoot a 5 dollar bill everytime I pull the trigger


----------



## kscoggins (Dec 9, 2009)

I always thought kent was better than xperts but my stoeger didn't like the last box of Kent I tried but no problems with xperts and federals.


----------



## tripp2727 (Dec 9, 2009)

have shot them and they shoot fine however last year in west monroe la my buddy had some that had gotten wet and when he shot one without knowing it sounded like a pop gun and the shot just rolled out the barrel.  other than the wet ones ive had no probs.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Good shells, killed a tundra swan with 3" #2's, numerous geese and plenty of ducks.  Cabela's has them at $119  per case plus you get a $20 off cupon


----------



## GTN (Dec 10, 2009)

http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/servlet/StoreFront

I like the Winchester Drylock supremes myself. The Federals are my second choice. I got a case of the Fiochi's but hadn't shot any yet. If they shoot like the lead Fiochi's I have had they will be great. 

Only problems I have experienced with the Kents is when they get wet they misfire. It seems to be a steady problem with them so I stay away from them.


----------



## marc bramblett (Dec 10, 2009)

that is all i use 3'' #3 1 3/8oz and 3 1/2  # 3  1 9/16 oz ben useing them for 9 years. good shells


----------



## Wood Smoke (Dec 10, 2009)

One experience .....November 2008 ..... shot a box of #4 faststeel while in S. Dakota on the Missouri River.  They were junk.  Had at least two that only went "poof" and had 3-4 more that when fired the primer fell out of the spent hull.  Maybe they are really o-k, but I won't buy anymore.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't think that you can beat Kent shells for the price. I've been using them for years because I get a nice pattern with them without any holes at 40 yards. 
Try a box & see how they pattern in your gun. If they pattern well in your gun, you can't beat them for the money. Don't know how much your looking for but Hawks out of Blytheville, AR has them from $115 for a 10 box flat.


----------



## briar270wsm (Dec 10, 2009)

cant beat em for the money. They all kill ducks so why spend 30$$$$$$$$$$$$ a box?


----------



## Dux (Dec 10, 2009)

I like em. You dont have to lead the birds with them, just but the bead on the head or wing and shoot


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 10, 2009)

Pretty much all I shoot any more is 3 inchers in number 1s for both ducks and geese and can't remember ever havin one not go BOOM when I pulled the trigger


----------



## Dux (Dec 10, 2009)

I had a misfire with one when I was about 18. Only one I've ever had. Just a little boom and the wad got stuck in the gun. Luckily someone was with me to stop me from putting in another shell and shooting


----------

